# Quick Strawberry Appy - T&T



## *amy* (May 22, 2008)

Had some leftover strawberries I made with a carton of berries a few tbls of balsamic vinegar & a little sugar (covered & put in the fridge for a few hours), I wanted to use up. With the remaining berries (about 8 med size), I toasted 2 slices of cinnamon raisin bread, cut in half diagonally. Spread on some mascarpone mixed with a bit of honey. Sprinkled on some slivered almonds, then sliced the berries in fans - about two berries per half slice of bread, & placed the strawberry fans over the mascarpone/slivered almonds.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 22, 2008)

sounds delicious! thanks for sharing!LadyCook


----------



## *amy* (May 23, 2008)

Thank you, Ladycook.  Love cream cheese on cinnamon-raisin bread too.  The strawberries give it an extra yummy taste. Makes a quick snack or appy.  Should have called it a "Snappy."


----------

